

Ask HN: What's the best time to post to HN - pattle

Does anyone know what's the best time to post to Hacker News to achieve the most visibility?<p>I live in the UK so I'm guessing the best time for me to post is around 5pm. That way people in the UK may read my post plus I know there is a large user base in the U.S especially on the West Coast.  For them it would be 9am and they will be just starting their working day.
======
Glowbox
This question has been asked a lot, have you used the search yet?

There is this app too; <http://hnpickup.appspot.com/> but it has a big error
on the top so I'm not sure if it still works.

